

The Skinny on Bad Parchment - pepys
http://medievalbooks.nl/2014/10/24/feeling-good-about-bad-skin/

======
lifeisstillgood
Thank you - a really good post. With no real knowledge of books of the period
I learned two or three things about why medieval books in popular culture are
as they are. Wrapped in oilskin, heavy bindings with thick clasps, are a
product of the parchment not some weird idea of securing books with locks.
Throw in some notes on the Ecoasystem of parchment and a few mentally ill
scribes and I am in hog heaven

Brilliant - I did not know I was intellectually curious about parchment till
you piqued the interest and satisfied it in one go. A real HN post

Cheers

~~~
Angostura
Agreed. Very enjoyable.

